# Looking at different brand of used minivan...



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

I am looking at a few used minivan. The first one is the 2003 Ford Windstar sport. The second one is the 2002 Pontiac Montanna and the last one is the 2000 Dodge Caravan. They all claimed execellent condition but what do I know-nothing! Anyone with any experience with these vans please gives me your opinion and feedbacks. Thanks.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a Dodge Caravan, and I love it. One of the best vehicles I have ever bought. Of course, I haven't had to work on it yet, but I haven't had any problems with it at all. The only thing is that when I eventually do have to work on it, there is very little room. But that is probably going to be the case with any minivan.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

What year is your minivan, Kinbard? How many km have you put on your van?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

A 2000. I'm not sure of the exact, because it has been a while since I looked (i know, thats bad) but it is well over a hundred thousand. We bought it used and it was @ 67000 at that time. Had it for over a year, and make lots of trips in it. And the thing has power for a mini-van. The rides are smooth, no problems at all.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the feedbacks, Kinbard.


----------

